Ask HN: What are your New Year Resolutions? - Casseres
======
giekaton
Here is one, embedded in the blockchain:
[https://setinblock.com/0x5a621467dbeb4ad42566e1c8fea4a1ce506...](https://setinblock.com/0x5a621467dbeb4ad42566e1c8fea4a1ce506f16f73bca82c6c1a1fcf88c2151f4)

~~~
Casseres
Some of those are definitely achieveable. Hopefully the person who wrote that
is setting S.M.A.R.T. goals as those won't happen overnight without work and
planning to get there.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMART_criteria](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMART_criteria)

------
Casseres
One of mine is to finally learn Spanish to a conversational level.

(The search bar in Hacker News is a great place to read recommendations on how
to do things such as learning Spanish. Eg.:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=learn%20spanish](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=learn%20spanish))

------
sidcool
2FA: Fitness, Finance and Autonomy. Didn't realize till my friend pointed out
the acronym/initialism.

------
billconan
want to become familiar with robotics.

Want to finish a book and have initial users on my website.

